
Unix philosophy - tonyedgecombe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy
======
Isamu
Interesting thing is that the degree of simplicity is an area of philosophical
disagreement.

Rob Pike: "It started to go wrong when the BSD signal stuff went in (I
complained at the time), then symlinks, sockets, X11 windowing, and so on,
none of which were added with proper appreciation of the Unix model and its
simplifications."

~~~
blinskey
Previous discussion of this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3075355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3075355)

